
AWS Fargate – Run containers without having to manage servers or clusters - jonbaer
https://aws.amazon.com/fargate/
======
ntw1103
Why is this being posted? Fargate has been around for a while now. This feels
like an attempt at advertisement?

The biggest gotcha with fargate, is the limits around the system.

~~~
ntw1103
It was a legitimate question. How did I loose a point for this?

